# Rogue is a Snow Hog!



## Wyanokie (Feb 10, 2015)

Last summer I put Nokian Rotiva tires on my 2008 Rogue. The performance in the snowy weather this winter has been outstanding, and a big improvement over the Yokohama Geolanders and the stock tires that were on previously. Whether it is packed snow or deep snow, the Rogue plows right through. My wife recently purchased a new Volvo XC60 and says that the Rogue is superior in the snow...she wants to borrow it whenever it snows!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I guess they are a good option if you don't use separate winter tires. Maybe you should get a set for your wife's Volvo...


----------

